# Hi @ all



## Infacted (31 März 2021)

Moinsen ihr alle !

Ich bin Jan aka Infacted, hab euer Board gefunden nachdem ich lange bei nem anderen Board war. Leider musste ich meine Mail ändern und konnte danach nicht mehr dadrauf zugreifen.

Hier gefällt es mir aber auch sehr gut


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Marco2 (1 Apr. 2021)

*Willkommen auf CB, wir freuen uns auf deine Beiträge*:WOW:


----------



## General (1 Apr. 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## samodan43 (1 Mai 2021)

:thumbup: wilkommen!


----------

